# Camping, do You like going camping in Mexico?



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I enjoy it very much, but very (VERY) seldom have the chance of doing it!

I like Jalpan dam, in Queretaro, I like some places near Pachuca, I'm not into extreme sports neither I enjoy a nearly jungle or surviving experience, possibly more like car camping, if that would qualify as camping at all!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I enjoy it very much, but very (VERY) seldom have the chance of doing it!
> 
> I like Jalpan dam, in Queretaro, I like some places near Pachuca, I'm not into extreme sports neither I enjoy a nearly jungle or surviving experience, possibly more like car camping, if that would qualify as camping at all!


I have only gone car camping in Mexico once. I don't have a car but went with a friend car camping in Zacatecas and Durango. I have done a lot of backpacking camping in Jalisco however. Every year I do the Talpa pilgrimage which is essentially a three day backpacking trip. I have a backpacking trip planned for August which will entail a walk from Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta. Sometime in the not too distant future I hope to do the walk from Urique to Batopilas in the Barrancas del Cobre.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

In balnearios with grass, pools and even cabins if you don't want to sleep in a tent


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not like camping but Mexico has noting to do with it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I do not like camping but Mexico has noting to do with it.


I've never gone camping, but I have the feeling it's just not my thing.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never gone camping, but I have the feeling it's just not my thing.


Camping isnt for everyone. 

I love camping in Mexico...camping anywhere is always the same good feeling. 
Ask the indigenous how they like camping...they will tell you they wouldnt change the way they live for the world.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Indigenous like camping?? Are you talking about nomades? The indigenous I lknow do not care for it although considering their living conditions they are camping..I have stayed with many of them sleeeping on unsold rugsin Oaxaca or sleeping on bags of coffee or on planks in Chiapas..camping would be more comfortable.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

citlali said:


> Indigenous like camping?? Are you talking about nomades? The indigenous I lknow do not care for it although considering their living conditions they are camping..I have stayed with many of them sleeeping on unsold rugsin Oaxaca or sleeping on bags of coffee or on planks in Chiapas..camping would be more comfortable.


Yes, the indigenous 'camp'.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> Camping isnt for everyone.
> 
> I love camping in Mexico...camping anywhere is always the same good feeling.
> Ask the indigenous how they like camping...they will tell you they wouldnt change the way they live for the world.


Who are the inigenuos?


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Who are the inigenuos?


... 13% of the country.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> ... 13% of the country.


They do not go camping!


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> They do not go camping!


uhh.... Yeah, they do.

http://www.kuranda.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/cilture.jpg

These people live in the Sierra Madre... that way! :gossip:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> uhh.... Yeah, they do.
> 
> http://www.kuranda.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/cilture.jpg
> 
> These people live in the Sierra Madre... wey! :gossip:


They LIVE there, they don't go camping

And next time you dare calling me wey, your life will change forever


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Calm down. And yes...the indigenous have their way of 'camping'


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> They LIVE there, they don't go camping
> 
> And next time you dare calling me wey, your life will change forever


Gary, no need for you to take action if that happens. Just leave it to the Mods.

And for ehw23, remember this section of Forum Rule #2: 
" . . . obscene or vulgar language, . . . is NOT acceptable on this site."


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> Calm down. And yes...the indigenous have their way of 'camping'


Ok, but thats not what I meant with the thead, 
I really don't think they even call it camping, do you?


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, no need for you to take action if that happens. Just leave it to the Mods.
> 
> And for ehw23, remember this section of Forum Rule #2:
> " . . . obscene or vulgar language, . . . is NOT acceptable on this site."



Yeah I am sure that was not necessary..at all. I was obviously wrong in the typo (wey,way...we all make mistakes) but saying my life will change forever is like saying time never stops. LIFE IS CONSTANTLY CHANGING. 

Anyway GARY, I know its their way of life and not some FUN CAMPING TRIP or anything...BUT, I was being sarcastic in a kinda true way? ..if that makes sense? I do apologize if you were offended...I had a smiley face on top of the post for a reason. No hay pedro carnal...soy chido.

My oh my..the internet.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

I think camping in Yucatan, Oaxaca, Chiapas, and Durango would be something fun.
I need to get down there first...November!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The indigenous migrant workers that come here mainly from Guerrero (locals call them Chitticaua)(derogatory term) might as well be camping. Places they rent may not have luz, a decent roof, poor or no bathroom and just a hose for water


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

sparks said:


> The indigenous migrant workers that come here mainly from Guerrero (locals call them Chitticaua)(derogatory term) might as well be camping. Places they rent may not have luz, a decent roof, poor or no bathroom and just a hose for water


Let's go back to real camping trips!

I' m not really for not having comfort or mosquitoes biting me, in fact, I'm allergic to those, so I have to take antihistaminic a few days before camping, and i take an inflatable matress and as many things I can to be in comfort!


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

sparks said:


> The indigenous migrant workers that come here mainly from Guerrero (locals call them Chitticaua)(derogatory term) might as well be camping. Places they rent may not have luz, a decent roof, poor or no bathroom and just a hose for water


A good portion of Mexican people live like that. Small villages and ranches in various states live the 'camping' lifestyle. The thing is...i think they are happy with what they have and wouldnt wish to live the lifestyle that city folks do (city folk rush to the city for jobs..just so they can live for the weekend). The campers got it all figured out...I think i am onto something...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is such a middleclass view of the poor, it is pathetic. 
Poor people have dreams of gadgets and machines that makes life easier, just we all do and when people get the money for their dream they go for it,
Bathing in freezing cold water, cooking on a smoky fire, hanging your food over the fire or on hooks so the animals do not get it maybe romantic if you can chose to do it but these things are disappearing for a very good reason. Then when you live in comfort you can have the luxury to go back to it and go camping but do not think for one second that people who live in "camping" conditions or worst do it because they enjoy it.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

citlali said:


> That is such a middleclass view of the poor, it is pathetic.
> Poor people have dreams of gadgets and machines that makes life easier, just we all do and when people get the money for their dream they go for it,
> Bathing in freezing cold water, cooking on a smoky fire, hanging your food over the fire or on hooks so the animals do not get it maybe romantic if you can chose to do it but these things are disappearing for a very good reason. Then when you live in comfort you can have the luxury to go back to it and go camping but do not think for one second that people who live in "camping" conditions or worst do it because they enjoy it.


You would be surprised just how many do appreciate being poor and happy right where they at. Its obviously subject to who we are talking about here..and where.

Not to mention... faith has a lot to do with it. This is a whole different discussion but my views on the world and how the Bible tells it....the poor are much 'better off' than the rich. The rich that pity the poor...now THATS pathetic.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry if you have to use the Bible to make your case this conversation is over.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> That is such a middleclass view of the poor, it is pathetic.
> Poor people have dreams of gadgets and machines that makes life easier, just we all do and when people get the money for their dream they go for it,
> Bathing in freezing cold water, cooking on a smoky fire, hanging your food over the fire or on hooks so the animals do not get it maybe romantic if you can chose to do it but these things are disappearing for a very good reason. Then when you live in comfort you can have the luxury to go back to it and go camping but do not think for one second that people who live in "camping" conditions or worst do it because they enjoy it.


That's why I did not make anymore comments and kept trying to talk about CAMPING


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> You would be surprised just how many do appreciate being poor and happy right where they at. Its obviously subject to who we are talking about here..and where.
> 
> Not to mention... faith has a lot to do with it. This is a whole different discussion but my views on the world and how the Bible tells it....the poor are much 'better off' than the rich. The rich that pity the poor...now THATS pathetic.


Bible? Appreciate being poor? 
I'm not even Christian or catholic, but I do not believe these are good arguments, not for this Thead's subject anyway


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Like i said...not a discussion for this thread. Obviously im no atheist.

Jesús camped


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> Like i said...not a discussion for this thread. Obviously im no atheist.
> 
> Jesús camped


Whatever


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> pachuca looks nice:ranger:


It does! I have done some camping close by


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I have done a lot of backpacking camping in Jalisco however. Every year I do the Talpa pilgrimage which is essentially a three day backpacking trip. I have a backpacking trip planned for August which will entail a walk from Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta.


I would really like to start camping again and I will be moving to Jalisco soon (Guadalajara). Could you recommend me some good places to camp/hike?


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

You mean the ingenious, or the ingenuous? Lol


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

There is some provision for camping in the National Park around the Colima Volcano. It's a stunning place, but be ready for a very rugged drive up the dirt road. There is not nearly as organized situation as US parks, but it worked out okay. Oddly, whatever tree grows around there provides miserable firewood tho. I could get a fire going with kindling and fuel, but it would never sustain warm flames. If you look forward to a robust fire, bring your own wood.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Civilized camping is in Balnearios which are everywhere. From tent camping to small cabins. Bathrooms, showers and pools are nice to have


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

sparks said:


> Civilized camping is in Balnearios which are everywhere. From tent camping to small cabins. Bathrooms, showers and pools are nice to have


Is that a term for a type of camping place or is that a location in the country? Never heard of Balnearios.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Balnearios = Hot Springs, parks with pools at various temperatures, and the other ameneties already mentioned. Enjoy.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Balneario is a closed area with swimming pools, bathrooms, changing rooms, perhaps a restaurant and some times water games
Balneario de aguas termales is the same thing but with natural spring hot water, sometimes sulfurous


----------

